# Down the hole



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

over the years whos lost what down the ice hole? Let's hear the stories guys. I'll start it out I had a steelhead nab a rod from me a few years ago I was about 5 feet to far, away by the time I got to the hole the rod was sleeping with the fishes


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Reading glasses and.. Not down the hole but..: Spud bar.... Of course.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

yep., Reading Glasses and Hemostats too.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I did hear a guy through a shanty screaming about his cell phone going in the drink


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A Coleman gas lantern. But I did get it back later on a vib.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

A few years ago a fella dropped his false teeth down the hole at Mosquito.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hopes and dreams...


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Minnowhead said:


> Hopes and dreams...


I've had that happen many times as well


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

A hotdog...


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

billfish, I caught a walleye last year that had funny looking teeth......hmm.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

snag said:


> A Coleman gas lantern. But I did get it back later on a vib.


Is that how you got the name snag!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Lost a brand new set of pliers down the drink in Mitchell. Was fishing out in the bay a few years back and didnt have my phone with me the entire day....buddy ran up to the bar to get a sandwich and had him grab my phone...I looked at it...no missed calls from the wife so I sat it on the seat next to me...it instantly slid off and hit the top of the sled lip and bounced landing in a perfectly drilled 6" hole......didnt even hold the phone for 15 seconds and it went in the drink! Only thing mad about losing that phone was I lost a lot of pics of my daughter and grandmother.

Forgot I did lose a spud bar one time walking out onto the bay.....walking out tapping the ice with every step and went to tap a crack and it rocketed right through my hand with no pressure from the ice and gone in the abyss! Felt like a u know what cause it was my buddies who was given to him from either his dad or grandfather.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I lost a brand new zippo and then pliers when I tried to grab the zippo.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

So far just a lot of time.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Car keys, got them back with a vibe.


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

Lost a cell phone. It bounced off of my knee, boot and ice then swish. Watched it flutter to the bottom on my Vexilar. Had a friend's 3 year old son scoop my hole out while I was fishing in it. When he got done he laid the scoop back down dead center through the hole. I thought it was funny but his dad felt bad about it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

1more said:


> Is that how you got the name snag!


No we had a puggle named snaggel. Called him snag .


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Do any of you old timers on here remember Jim Corey's story about a guy who always took his Pug dog with him ice fishing? Jim claimed it was a true story from Tappan Lake. As I remember him telling it, the dog jumped down the hole after a fish. The guy helplessly watched his fishing buddy go out of sight. A couple of minutes later he hears screaming from the next shanty down when the Pug came up his hole! I still laugh when I think about what that ugly faced bug eyed dog face would look like coming up!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I lost a 12v battery down the hole at Bear Rock Lake a few winters ago. sheered the pin on my auger and donated it to a strip pond last winter.

(×2 on the hopes and dreams)


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

We watched a guy fish out the business end of an auger that fell through the day before. 
They had been trying to retrieve it all morning. My buddy had a 10' boat hook with him. They borrowed that and was finally able to retrieve it.
I think it was a home made 18v deal.
I've dropped couple jigs now so far but that's it in my short 2 years of being on ice


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Back in the day, a bong!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

leeabu said:


> Back in the day, a bong!


That's 1 way to make the fish eat.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

leeabu said:


> Back in the day, a bong!


Party foul!!!


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

I was with a friend who lost his cell phone down the hole. I lost a locator battery two years ago on Wingfoot.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Does losing a Muskie count ?


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Billfish said:


> A few years ago a fella dropped his false teeth down the hole at Mosquito.


*gross....I ain't never fishin' in that lake again...lol *


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I turned just in time to see my pin min box slide abt 20 ft,, hook to the rt and disappear down the hole.My nephew was amazed he kicked it and realized hes in deep szcheeet.$40.00 frst stop at rod shop.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Isn't it just absolutely AMAZING that anything you drop ALWAYS does a mad dash directly to the ice hole. It's like a magnet.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dropped my phone one time bounced on my boot and slid in the hole. Stuck my hand down shoulder deep in the hole as it was fluttering into the unknown and caught it. Thankfully I had a life proof case on my phone and it still worked. Unfortunately I had a frozen arm rest of the evening.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought that I lost my spud bar once at buckeye. It went straight through the ice and slipped from my hands. Luckily the water was only around 5 feet and the spud bar just stuck in the mud straight up.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Was walleye fishing with my dad in a smaller shanty. I hooked a nice walleye and fought it for a couple minutes. My dad had set his rod down to gaf my fish and in the time I was fighting the fish, it got wrapped around his line. We didn't think anything of the line when we pulled the fish and threw it aside. We went back to fishing and my dad noticed his rod was MIA. That line was his and it pulled his rod in and we didn't notice! Got a good laugh out of it because the walleye was a pig, luckily I always bring a couple backup rods. Woops!


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I went to gaff a fish hooked the bottom of the ice as yanked out of my hand lost it down the hole it was grandpas too


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Car keys. Brand new company vehicle. About 11:00 pm we decided to quit and when I stood up the keys fell out of my pocket right down the hole. 20ft deep in weeds at night. I was also about an hour from home where the only spare set was. I was on my phone calling anyone who might be willing to pick me up late at night an hour away when my fishing partner handed me a jigging pole with a large Swedish pimple attached. I laughed and said why not. Half heartedly jigging the depths I suddenly felt some weight and slowly reeled up. I thought I had a fish at first, but them saw the keys. Fob still worked.

I would not have believed it if it didn't happen to me.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> Car keys. Brand new company vehicle. About 11:00 pm we decided to quit and when I stood up the keys fell out of my pocket right down the hole. 20ft deep in weeds at night. I was also about an hour from home where the only spare set was. I was on my phone calling anyone who might be willing to pick me up late at night an hour away when my fishing partner handed me a jigging pole with a large Swedish pimple attached. I laughed and said why not. Half heartedly jigging the depths I suddenly felt some weight and slowly reeled up. I thought I had a fish at first, but them saw the keys. Fob still worked.
> 
> I would not have believed it if it didn't happen to me.


Haha Lucky snag! That's why my keys are always in my vehicle while I'm on the lake. Not only to keep me from losing them, but if something ever happens and I need someone to drive me to help or drive to get help, I want it to be easy for them.


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Brand new out of the box Leatherman,many ice scoops,2 Spud bars [same day!!!} and a few ice rods.Oh what fun...


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

beaver said:


> Haha Lucky snag! That's why my keys are always in my vehicle while I'm on the lake. Not only to keep me from losing them, but if something ever happens and I need someone to drive me to help or drive to get help, I want it to be easy for them.



Good idea and safety tip.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Ok, this is a second hand story i heard today while working for some people. This couple previously lived in minnesota. The husband fishes a good bit and had one of those decent ice houses. They were recently married and the wife decided to go along ice fishing with him. At some point he looked down and said "where's your ring" and she grimmaced and pointed at the hole. She hadn't got the ring re-sized and it slipped off and guess where it ended up. Yep, in the hole! She said he cussed quite a bit!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i lost a frabill panfish popper rod with a sweet built in spring bobber..very disappointed to lose it.....a fish took the whole rod down the hole, and a vexilar battery......i was really POed about the vex battery, it was about as big as the hole and....perfect fit, right down the dang hole.....didnt bounce around or anything....just came unhooked from my FL-8 and down it went.....i really couldnt beleive my eyes when it happened.....it was just instantly gone and im thinking "did that really just happen".....i was on a slope....15 fow down to about 40'...at punderson where the old island is..... and i tried looking for it with a camera....never could find it....


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I was fishing solo out of Perry and hooked into my first eye of the day. I get his head in the hole and the jiggin rap comes out of his mouth, So I grab him flip him out on the ice and the dang thing goes right down the vexilar hole!
I laughed like an idiot for a good part of the day.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Mostly minnows and waxworms.


----------

